# Ruby got a boyfriend :)



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We are so lucky and found a Vizsla that lives in our neighborhood. What are the chances! Ruby's new man is named Chase - 12 weeks old. We have been getting them together every weekend and it is so much fun to watch them play. Ruby does a good job with the puppy even though he is in his werewolf biting stage (I don't miss that)

Enjoy!

http://youtu.be/y3-QS0tAA6g


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Very cute!

I see a short lifespan for that planter arrangement in the background at the rate the two of them are going. 

PS.
Nice music videos.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Fabulous - thank you so much for sharing this fabulous video - Ruby is so good with him.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

SUPER sweet!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Ruby is a sweet girl!


----------



## minihero (Jun 19, 2012)

We have the same experience..we found a couple with a 6 month old and ours is 3 1/2 months and they get to play on Sunday mornings. She follows him everywhere and he is so sweet with her. I love to watch them play. Another dog tried to get too close to her and he just parked himself right next to her and wouldn't budge. I'll try to post a pic next week, but they move so fast!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Very cute video -- Thanks for sharing!! ;D

It looks like you have a securely fenced yard, and so I hope you will consider removing both of their collars when they engage in these play sessions. I remember someone posting on the forums not too long ago about a tragic accident. Her dog and her parents' dog were playing like that,and one got his lower jaw caught in the other's collar. Her dog was strangled to death, right in front of them. A terrible tragedy. This can be prevented. Just take their collars off while they're playing together.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

So cute!  Ruby is playing so nice with the little guy!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

So cute!!!!!

Our Haeden watched the whole video intently and even whimpered a little at them! I think he's jealous that he doesn't have a babe like Ruby around!! She's so pretty!


----------

